# Camo Choice



## O'BANNON (Oct 28, 2008)

What would you guys say the best choice for camouflage patterns are, my area being wooded and such. I have chosen British DPM. What do you guys think of that choice?


----------



## Hojutsu (Oct 30, 2008)

My personal choice for Camo is Multicam. Works well in my area (Florida)


----------



## Fetthunter (Oct 14, 2008)

I wear ACU subdued urban digital camo made by Propper. I live in the SE United States, and it actually works quite well in a number of terrain situations.

Here's a sample pic:


----------



## Beej (Oct 31, 2008)

*camo*

I would have to agree that Multicam works well under many conditions. The Brit pattern is much too dark in some terrain, making you stand out like a chocolate chip in a cookie.


----------



## BobNidaho (Oct 28, 2008)

Im partial to woodland and marpat or digital woodland. ACU and multi cam are to light IMHO. wood land a tad dark.


----------



## replicant (Nov 4, 2008)

I have noticed different levels of pixelation in digital cammo, or sizes of pixels ranging from 10mm to 50mm probably... whats the difference?


----------



## Bigdog57 (Oct 9, 2008)

Of the military camos, MARPAT is best for my North Florida AO, but several hunting camos actually work better. RealTree Hardwoods is the best I have found for my foliage in general. Though the upper foliage may be bright green, lower down browns and greys predominate, as in the undergrowth.
GI Woodland is horribly dark and easily spotted. If very faded it works better.
ACU is too 'grey' - you'll look like a ghostly blob strolling through the trees.


----------



## JeepHammer (Oct 10, 2008)

I always think guys in cammo are up to something! 

I never used cammo hunting until after I got out of the military and had a ton of it laying around...

I Still don't use cammo for most hunting, just turkeys and water fowl.
Believe me, you don't want ANYTHING moving around when hunting turkeys, so leave that leaf cut stuff at home!

I have a military digital pattern (army, I think, lots of green) that works for the jeep and for most hunting.

But for the boat, NOTHING beats a piece of old CAMMO net for trucks and stuff!
Everyone makes fun of my old cammo net, but they don't laugh anymore when the birds come right in on it!


----------



## trace (Nov 6, 2008)

Have you ever heard of modifying your cammo clothing by using mud and jamming sticks into it if necessary in order to blend in better? Do they make cammo with elastic strap holes down it so you can use bushes to make it more effective?


----------



## JeepHammer (Oct 10, 2008)

Fishnet.

In the Marines, we had to make our own 'Stalking' outfits,
(Called 'Gillie Suits')
They were usually an old Parka shell with a fish net sewed to it, and you used burlap, string, whatever, and attached it to the fish net.

Use neutral colors that are found about anywhere on your gillie suit, and you can add local 'Color' when you get there...

As you progressed from one environment to another you could change your cammo by pulling out the stuff from last place, and putting in grasses or whatever from new place.


----------



## Fn/Form (Nov 6, 2008)

Another recommendation for Multicam. But it's a tad expensive for my budget, so I mostly have Alpenflage and Flectarn for my locale.


----------



## crosscanadian (Nov 25, 2008)

JeepHammer said:


> Use neutral colors that are found about anywhere on your gillie suit, and you can add local 'Color' when you get there...
> 
> As you progressed from one environment to another you could change your cammo by pulling out the stuff from last place, and putting in grasses or whatever from new place.


That is a good idea, JeepHammer! I already have a ghilli suit for Airsofting, too!


----------



## Backwoods (Oct 27, 2008)

I can use plain 'ol woodland most of the year but right now (Late November) and thru January Alpenflage works perfect.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

Jeephammer-what type of waterfowl hunting do you do? The wife, father in law, and I hunt ducks every October in NW PA, around Pymatuning Lake. We really like that type of hunting the best. Go way back in the wetlands in canoes. We just use commercial wetlands camo clothes but we painted our canoes ourselves.


----------

